# What if you can't use the bathroom anywhere except home?



## Nik555 (Jan 11, 2008)

What if you can't use the bathroom at work because you cannot relax over there and take your time . Does this happen to anybody?


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

I had the exact same problem.My parents forced me to live on a college campus because they hated how I spent so much time in the bathroom at home.Later I realized that my muscles didn't work properly.It is extremely hard to adjust but it is possible.....I went to the bathroom in community bathrooms only for about 3-4 months because I lived with 3 other guys in a dorm room and if I would have spent 30-40 minutes in the dorm bathroom like I always do then I was seriously afraid I would have gotten kicked out.I usually try to go to bathrooms that not too many people visit...only so people don't yell at me for staying in so long.If I really have to go I will just go to bathroom that is the closest.It is extremely hard to adjust to at first...but you can do it. Just tell yourself that you can and don't worry about other people in the bathroom with you.When they go to the bathroom they don't care who else is in their.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Brain, I find it hard to believe that your parents wanted you to move out for that reason! It was probably more likely they wanted you to live on campus to get a better experience and integrate with the other students more?Anyway, I used to only be able to use the one at home, but now i will go in other places if i have to with no problem. Needs must, and all that!


----------



## Can't_Wait_Won't_Wait (Oct 7, 2007)

Im in the same boat as you. up until recently i couldnt go ANYWHERE other than my bathroom at home. However, as this led to constant trips home, often when its not possible to go home (i.e. the middle of a college lesson) ive found other ways to deal with it. If i have to go at school then ill use a large toilet that you can be anonymous in, plus once you get in the toilet cubicle, unless people literally look under the door they cant see you, so if someone else comes in you can just hide out until theyv gone. Another thing that i have a problem with is the worry that someone i know will walk in, and even though they can't see me i still panic that they know its me hiding in the toilet with chronic diarrohoea. lol. So what ive found helps me is walking to another toilet, instead of one thats closest (so ill go up a floor, or down a floor etc) as it calms me down. Supermarket toilets are also easier to use like tesco and stuff. Don't worry about it, u might think it will never happen to you but eventually u really just give up caring and just think, 'sod it, if i dont go to a toilet now, then im going to be going where im sat'. lol. as someone else said 'needs must....' hope this helps. x


----------

